# Anybody have the definition file for an '01 AMU 225Q TT (ECU: 8N0 906 018T)



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking to delete the rear O2/SAI from a spare ECU, but am just learning about this, and don't yet have the experience to create my own definition file. If anybody has one in a tunerpro or winols format, or any other for that matter, I would greatly appreciate it if you could pass it along. Otherwise, any tips for doing this work without a definition file, or tips on creating one, would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## oldcarguy85 (Dec 15, 2007)

I know this post is a bit old -- I'm not sure if you know about http://nefariousmotorsports.com or not, but there's loads of info there. Here's a defintiion for a BD version of your ecu. there are others that might match up: http://nefariousmotorsports.com/forum/index.php?topic=213.0


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! I don't know how I missed that, I'm on that forum as well, same username.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

i could do if for you if you post or send me you file and a small donation, or maybe explain to you how to do it if you feel capable.


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I have been doing quite a bit of reading lately on how to go about this, but still don't have the file off of the ECU! I made a bench flashing harness that works just fine, but I am still waiting on a Galletto cable, as I need to read the file off of my ecu in boot mode, and my ross tech cable does not have writable memory (Otherwise I would just edit the SN to match what the Galletto executable is looking for). I have no problem paying someone to help me with a definition file, but am really getting involved in this for the learning experience, so would prefer to mess around with it a for bit longer. I'll keep you posted on my progress, thanks for the offer!


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

To be honest you should order a few more hardware and software packages , i have mpps and really like it as well as a few ftdi base cable and software packages. There are a number of free softwares out there too. And dont forget about eeprom software, it is best to use either a non clone for that or one particular software that is dos based i have found vag commander is ok for reading but should no be used as your only option.


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> i could do if for you if you post or send me you file and a small donation, or maybe explain to you how to do it if you feel capable.


Hi there, I was finally able to get the flash image and EEPROM image off of the stock ECU, I could send them to you to have a look at, but if you would feel comfortable (and so inclined) posting the information as to the basics of disabling the SAI/setting readiness on here it would be greatly appreciated. I don't expect you to do this for free if it will take you considerable time, and will make a donation if necessary, but would rather go through the process myself and have it documented on the forums for the benefit of others, instead of just being another case of "its too complicated, just send it to so & so...

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Well i cant post that information here, this forum is not DIY tuner friendly so it will be deleted almost as soon as i post it. So you can use the information thats available on a few websites and learn the process or if you don't have time to learn and download the proper software to not only edit but correct the check sums after editing then you can send me your file with a small donation and i can do it for you. I'm not saying i don't have the time to teach you but i used the resources available to learn and teach myself. I make a couple bucks here and there making tunes, immo defeating and matching immo's for customers, some of which use this site . I'd be more than willing to help you out you otherwise.


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> Well i cant post that information here, this forum is not DIY tuner friendly so it will be deleted almost as soon as i post it. So you can use the information thats available on a few websites and learn the process or if you don't have time to learn and download the proper software to not only edit but correct the check sums after editing then you can send me your file with a small donation and i can do it for you. I'm not saying i don't have the time to teach you but i used the resources available to learn and teach myself. I make a couple bucks here and there making tunes, immo defeating and matching immo's for customers, some of which use this site . I'd be more than willing to help you out you otherwise.


I understand, sounds good. Right now I have a bootmode/bench harness set up. A Galletto clone, a Ross-Tech Hex USB, Winols 2.24, MPPS, Tuner Pro, Ultima (Checksum Corrector), Nefmoto Flashing Utility, ME7Check.exe, ME7Sum, and a few others. I managed to pull and verify my flash and EEPROM so far, and have started to have some luck finding maps. Still find actual disassembly almost impossible, but I'm slowly learning. I'll PM you, if you don't mind, in the future when I have a specific question or two. If I can't figure this out by midsummer I'll definitely be making that donation :beer:.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

As far as disassembling goes unless your trying to switch maps or create a launch control from scratch you wont be using that very much. There is a nice write up about how to implement launch control by changing the calls and patching a piece of code in. Also if you don't have a damos or xdf for your particular file i use the 2d option in winols to locate the maps , when zoomed in they have a similar pattern. Also when working with similar motors from the around the same time frame the maps are in very close order and location.


----------

